# Rattan Sticks



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm looking for a new pair of rattan sticks. I can't remember where I bought my last ones, and I've seen wildly different levels of quality with them. Do any of you have a site you use to buy them, that you'd recommend? Thanks to anyone who replies!


----------



## Anarax (Jan 26, 2018)

They're some great sellers on eBay that have high quality sticks. Just be sure to research the seller and make sure they're legit.


----------



## geezer (Jan 26, 2018)

For average quality rattan at a very good price, I go to Frank's Cane and Rush Supply

They market them as "rattan poles" and sell them in 24" and 28" lengths. I prefer the 1-1/8" diameter ...be sure to get them "with skin" -- much tougher.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 26, 2018)

Been dealing with Frank's Cane and Rush since the 90's.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. WIll order from frank's in the morning, if I don't like them I'll check out ebay and see if I can find any good ones.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice. I never thought to ask where to get good ones cheap. I bought my first pairs from Bloodsport, and just don’t do enough shock-on-stick that I ever looked for something cheaper. I was thinking of adding some basic stick work to my curriculum to extend the “club” training the NGAA included, and was trying to decide if I wanted all students to buy sticks. At Frank’s prices, I’ll just stock them.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jan 27, 2018)

Used to deal with a guy directly in the PI who had the best sticks around.  He has since moved, and cannot get access to the same quality anymore, so I have had to move to another vendor.  This guy's sticks are top notch:  

Welcome to the East West Martial Arts Web Store.


----------



## geezer (Jan 27, 2018)

Charlemagne said:


> Used to deal with a guy directly in the PI who had the best sticks around.  He has since moved, and cannot get access to the same quality anymore, so I have had to move to another vendor.  This guy's sticks are top notch:
> 
> Welcome to the East West Martial Arts Web Store.



Sounds like _Simon?_ He had a little mail order business from the PI called EskrimaKaliArnis, or AnisKaliEskrima, or something and he had absolutely the best quality rattan available. Too bad he's not in the business anymore!


----------



## Charlemagne (Jan 27, 2018)

geezer said:


> Sounds like _Simon?_ He had a little mail order business from the PI called EskrimaKaliArnis, or AnisKaliEskrima, or something and he had absolutely the best quality rattan available. Too bad he's not in the business anymore!



That was him.  I still have several pairs of his sticks.  Unfortunately for me, in PTK we use different length sticks, not to mention thickness, so they really won't work for me and I have had to seek out other sources.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 27, 2018)

You might reach out to our own Brian Vancise as well...  Instinctive Response Training LLC Store - Michigan LLC


----------



## GaelTex (Jan 27, 2018)

I get my sticks from either Leslie Buck on his website Kali Gear - Making you Battle Ready - Equipment for Kali and Pencak Silat  or from Nick Papadakis on his website at Kombat Instruments Limited - Full contact martial arts gear . Both are great guys who get your products to you quickly and respond to emails.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 27, 2018)

Charlemagne said:


> Used to deal with a guy directly in the PI who had the best sticks around.  He has since moved, and cannot get access to the same quality anymore, so I have had to move to another vendor.  This guy's sticks are top notch:
> 
> Welcome to the East West Martial Arts Web Store.


Kevin Seaman...didn't realize he was still doing sticks.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 28, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> You might reach out to our own Brian Vancise as well...  Instinctive Response Training LLC Store - Michigan LLC


I got my last set of sticks from Brian and was very satisfied.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 8, 2019)

I got my stick at my karate class


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 8, 2019)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> I got my stick at my karate class


How does that help someone looking for sticks?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 8, 2019)

I love my scorpion burned stikcs from Kaligear.com


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> How does that help someone looking for sticks?


I suppose I could have traveled to his dojo and asked for a pair? Luckily, this post was from a year ago and I've already bought them.


----------

